# WPF european championships



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

*Events*








*2006 Events*

2006 EUROPEAN POWERLIFTING AND BENCHPRESS CHAMPIONSHIPS

Dates: 22nd - 25th June 2006

Venue: Vienna, Austria

Meet Director: Gerhard Holleitner [email protected]



Only 5 weeks to go.

Not sure if anyone else on here is competing but if so entry need to be in within next week.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not quite that strong yet 

You going for this one?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I'm there, 110k Junior class.

Do yo compete? If so for what fed?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Ellis said:


> Yes I'm there, 110k Junior class.
> 
> Do yo compete? If so for what fed?


No i don't compete yet in any federation, i will in future though 

Good luck there hope you win the class :beer:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good luck with it keith!

youll kick there asses straight off. hows the tendonitis holding up?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

tendinitiis seems fine at the moment, can't wait for the comp.

Will start to go heavy now after doing some lighter work for a few weeks after the british, board presses and bench press tonight see what I can work upto for 2-5 rep max. Got my new inzer hardcore suit, got the size smaller size 36, haven'y used it yet but put it on at home to see how tight, took me 30 mins to get it on was very tight just how I wanted it, then took 10 mins to get it off along with it coming most of the hairs on my legs.

Will be happy if I can hit 325 or 330/ 185,190/ 295 in the gym and then hopefully some more on the day.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

**** me Keith you could get them tonight if you wanted to!!!

set some PROPER targets for vienna if all goes good and proper i dont see why 350/195/325 isnt on the cards, dont you?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I like to air on the side of caution, I've heard and seen to many lifters before come out and say 'I'll hit 350 squat 240 bench' etc, etc then turn up and get no where near. Those numbers will be fine for in the gym and training but admittadly come comp day deep down I would like to hit near the numbers you posted.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good man, for a second i thought you were having doubts!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

My entry is in and flight booked. I'm going to sit between Dai and Craig on the flight and fart like fcuk the whole journey...LOL


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

your not gonna have much room to yourslef then Justin. the 'overhang' from there shoulders is gonna make it a tight squeeze!

spot on, so are you riding between BPC and BPO? and will the centurion be allowed in vienna?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Justin, I hear that you and craig were down our gym last friday and you did some big squats, unfortunatly missed you as had to work late. Will you be coming to join in with any sessions on these last few weeks build up to the europeans?

What lifts do you hope to hit at the comp aswell?


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah I'm doing the BPC British and the WPF Europeans 6 days later. Hard work, my body is going to hate me.

Yes, the suit is allowed in the Europeans. Had to sew the straps though.

I doubt I will be down anytime soon I'm afraid Keith, that was my one and only heavy session, plus it's one helluva journey.

I don't like to make predictions, just in case it all goes tits up, I just want to go onwards and upwards, and going on my progress I can't see why that won't happen.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

your body sure will take a battering from the 2 comps, rather you than me, fair play for the dedication and giving it a go tho. I'm sure if you lift like you did at the british tho you'll walk the europeans aswell.

I know what you mean about predictions I'm always hesitant to say whayt I want incase it goes tits up and you end up looking like a idiot.

Good luck at the british tho and see you in a few weeks in Vienna, it'll be a fun weekend all round. I beleive there is some good nightlife there so hopefully everyone will be up for a couple of good nights out and **** up after the comp.


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

That sounds like my cup of tea. I'm going just as much for the **** up as I am for the lifting. I turn 30 on June 19th, but won't be able to really celebrate as I'm lifting a few days later.

I have trained hard over these last few months and after the EPF Europeans I can unwind again and relax, bring my bodyweight back down and stop force feeding myself, I am so sick of food lately, be nice to actually feel hungry again before I actually eat.

My next comp is the WPC Worlds in November, so I got a few months to wind it back a little.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good luck to Keith and Justin competing this weekend!

sounds like and excellent comp and weekend in general 

good luck!


----------

